# So who's actually got one



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

XBOX 360 that is

I went to tesco's on my way in this am chancing me arm and no luck, and Game Canary Wharf had sold out of ALL system's by 07:15 looks like I'll have to get one in Jan Â£50 cheaper...am I bitter yes :lol:

Think i might start put a few deposits down on the PS3 now :lol:

Hope you all enjoy yours [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

apaprently , poeple in my lcoal tesco (24hours) were queuing from 3pm yesterday afternoon, and the yonly had 11....which were all spoken for by 4pm

Madness, I wanted one but not that bad.....and have you seen the prices on ebay already....I cant lie I would have done the same, but some people are sticking their first bid in at Â£600..crazy

Oh well.. I hope everyone who got one has great fun.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Not in my hands as yet, but despite the debacle at play.com, I should have 2 "on the van" arriving today...


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

ive got mine,collected from comet this morning 

feel a sicky coming on this afternoon :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have, but it took me 7 hours of queing at Tesco'#s last night, but a midnight I had one and was playing it by 12:30!!!

Am I happy??? You'd better believe it!!! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> I have, but it took me 7 hours of queing at Tesco'#s last night, but a midnight I had one and was playing it by 12:30!!!
> 
> Am I happy??? You'd better believe it!!! :wink:


I take it its good then?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> I have, but it took me 7 hours of queing at Tesco'#s last night, but a midnight I had one and was playing it by 12:30!!!
> 
> Am I happy??? You'd better believe it!!! :wink:


Sorry Lee, I think you're confusing happy with mentally unstable.

:wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Amazing!!

My high def TV looks awesome!!

I have been waiting to see some high def content since I had it.

You won't be dissapointed!! :wink:

And Kell, whatever mate!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > I have, but it took me 7 hours of queing at Tesco'#s last night, but a midnight I had one and was playing it by 12:30!!!
> ...


Can't be that good - he's taken time out to read the forum....

H


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

So that's tonight sorted then round Multiproccess's for @ 7 I'll bring the beer :lol: :lol:

Tim if you do get 2 delivered and 1.dont fancy make a quick Â£700 on ebay or 2. haven't promised it to someone else, I would be more than to take it of your hands at a reasonable price :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Work has gotten in the way unfortunately H!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Ahhh.....so work=reading the forum.......I like it, can I get a job at your place 

H


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


If you can bring in sales, then I am always looking for new staff!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I managed to get one this morning after waiting 10  minutes outside GAME in the BullRing, Birmingham. They had 31 Core systems to sell. By the time I had left the store the word seemed to have got around and the queue was growing.

I was going to keep it but with the mark up to be had I am seriously thinking of selling.

Steve


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes popped down to my local pc world at 7.30 and got a core system
PGR3
PDZ
COD2
and Quake 4

had to buy 3 games though which was a pisser :?


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Every single XBOX 360 in the United States sold out in a matter of hours... Some people were selling the US version on ebay for up to $2500 (no kidding)!

Crazy... I'd rather wait for the PS3 - much more impressive specs, comes with more built-in features (rather than 'optional addons'), comes with two HDMI outputs, IBM Cell processor (with 8 active threads - Xbox has 6), dedicated video RAM (Xbox uses shared), built-in wireless AND bluetooth, backward compatible, more output options (including TWO HDMI outputs), faster graphics core (550MHz vs 500MHz), faster video bandwidth, upto 7 bluetooth controllers (Xbox max is 4), 6xUSB, CF card, SD card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Duo (out of all this Xbox has 3xUSB and only 2 single-type memory slots), amongst other things...



Thanks!

Shash


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Emmy said:


> Every single XBOX 360 in the United States sold out in a matter of hours... Some people were selling the US version on ebay for up to $2500 (no kidding)!
> 
> Crazy... I'd rather wait for the PS3 - much more impressive specs, comes with more built-in features (rather than 'optional addons'), comes with two HDMI outputs, IBM Cell processor (with 8 active threads - Xbox has 6), dedicated video RAM (Xbox uses shared), built-in wireless AND bluetooth, backward compatible, more output options (including TWO HDMI outputs), faster graphics core (550MHz vs 500MHz), faster video bandwidth, upto 7 bluetooth controllers (Xbox max is 4), 6xUSB, CF card, SD card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Duo (out of all this Xbox has 3xUSB and only 2 single-type memory slots), amongst other things...
> 
> ...


That may well be true but the PS3 uses the same procesors as the 360 and has been down clocked to the same as the 360 as its unstable or somthing like that :? , also alot of game programing houses (is that what they're called) have left due to the new compexity of writing new games for it. :wink:

welcome back Shash


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> That may well be true but the PS3 uses the same procesors as the 360 and has been down clocked to the same as the 360 as its unstable or somthing like that :? , also alot of game programing houses (is that what they're called) have left due to the new compexity of writing new games for it. :wink:
> 
> welcome back Shash


Thanks - good to be back 

As for the CPU's, the Xbox 360 uses an IBM PowerPC CPU with 6 active threads, the PS3 uses an IBM Cell CPU (based on the PowerPC - which are both RISC-based architecture), but has 8 active threads. To be fair though, the PS3 will apparently only use 7 threads and keep one for redundancy (still dont know why a games console needs redundancy in its CPU!)...

As for the clock speed, they both run at 3.2GHz - so the PS3 technically wins out slightly...

Thanks!

Shash


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Argos couldn't be arsed to deliver mine on Friday, and tried on Saturday instead... when I was in Wigan!

Should get it (them) today... in the meantime, I've PGR3, NFS and PD0 sitting around waiting for a console 

Oh well, couldn't have played at the weekend anyway.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Amazon didnt deliver, then changed my "Guaranteed delivery before 24th December" to Estimated delivery of February :x

Cancelled, but to late to cancel the 2 games I ordered so I now have PGR3 and PDZ on the way and no feckin console to use them on


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Yup !


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

So who's online then, let's play some!!

Note your gamertags here and let's have some online fun!! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> So who's online then, let's play some!!
> 
> Note your gamertags here and let's have some online fun!! :wink:


What game?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

PGR3
Call of Duty 2
Fifa 06 RTFWC
PD0

My gamer is tag garfies BTW! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Pah...

I ordered my Premium package from Play.com, and forgot the 2 I ordered for resale (Argos) were Core Systems. Bugger-all use to me, as I specifically need both the Hard Drive and the HDMI Cable, neither of which are cheap on the retail market at the moment.

As a result, instead of having 1 plus 1 to resell, I'm selling both on Ebay.

I'll either pick up a Premium package at an inflated price (when I can) or I'll wait until they're a reasonable price.

I've extra copies of King Kong and PD0 if anyone wants to buy? :?

I've 2 Core Systems sitting under my desk at work, and no premium system at home. Gutted.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Whats the difference between the core and premium?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Whats the difference between the core and premium?


Popular plus / Ghia X for not alot more

you get a hard drive, headset, wireless controllers, hdmi leads i think and silver XBOX live


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ronin said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > So who's online then, let's play some!!
> ...


Will you two keep the noise down pls


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Heard a rumour that the Premium boxs were limted to release dates and any further packages will be different and possibly more expensive :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I had my ( their, his) Premium Xbox 360 delivered by Comet this morning.
It's been put away for Christmas


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I had my ( their, his) Premium Xbox 360 delivered by Comet this morning.
> It's been put away for Christmas


Glad you got one


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Phew, me too!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My Play.com order has now moved to processing anyone elses?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> My Play.com order has now moved to processing anyone elses?


Mine too... this'll be interesting


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If you have a spare, with no plans Tim, I'll buy it off you for my 9yr old at the New Years Eve Eve Run! :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Called credit card comp and thjey have charged my card, then spoke to play and comfirmed i will be getting one 

Core system with accessories for sale in For Sale section :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yep looks like I'm getting one from Play too!
Bonkers


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jonah said:


> Called credit card comp and thjey have charged my card, then spoke to play and comfirmed i will be getting one
> 
> Core system with accessories for sale in For Sale section :wink:


Just thought I was say that I thought your pricing was very decent and again is another sign of the great community on here. Well done that chap


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sim said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Called credit card comp and thjey have charged my card, then spoke to play and comfirmed i will be getting one
> ...


Postage is Â£200 :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I popped into my local PC World yesterday and said "don't laugh but have you..." the manager said "you must be the luckiest man on the planet, we just received our 1st Prem Pack and 2 Core, which would you like?"....

So much for having to pre-order :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Doe this mean Microsoft have shipped more units ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I got mine from Virgin Mega store premuim last saturday.

They made me buy 3 games with it for 430
COD2
PDZ
Quake 4

Only played COD2 as yet - i like the heat effect around the flames.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Shipped


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Ordered with Play.com 17/08/05 a premium 360. Got confirmation today that it's being shipped. Chuffed to bit's that it'll be here for Xmas. PGR3 ready and waiting! 

Hope everyone gets theirs soon.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

XBox 360 is still impossible to find over here (at decent prices anyway) so I decided to purchase a regular XBox again and then wait until the 360 goes down in price.

My local game shops are quoting delivery in March so you guys in the UK are very lucky to get your systems before Xmas.

Have fun.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

just got a premium pack including delivery from germany for Â£311



chuffed with that! can't wait.

now i can concentrate on other things, like my life!!! :lol:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

argos online have premiums available if anyone's still looking :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

alexasTT thks for the heads up but they are not in stock

I just tried to order one and on the confirmation screen it tells you they are out of stock  :twisted: ......but my order for the games has been accepted :evil:

I'm not having a go m8 , just a little peeved as Game F**ked up my original order oh well I'll keep the game till i get the system


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

your maybe just too late was in stock for me but you never know the same thing happened to me last week with a core from argos got an email saying out of stock but 2 hours later it was being shipped! fingers crossed.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Well argos has a s**t website. Click on buy it says yes in stock, go through and stick all details in, nope out of stock, open new browser, find item - says in stock. Bunch of a**e.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Try Curry's :wink:


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Actually I did, but there isn't a link to buy a 360 on the website - or did you mean venture out of the internet shopping world?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

David_A said:


> Actually I did, but there isn't a link to buy a 360 on the website - or did you mean venture out of the internet shopping world?


High street Currys :wink:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

the story apparently is that argos got 500 premiums in yesterday but they are allocating so many to each stores post code area so it just depends how many your post code got. :?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> David_A said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I did, but there isn't a link to buy a 360 on the website - or did you mean venture out of the internet shopping world?
> ...


Nope, just been, just tried


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

David_A said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > David_A said:
> ...


saw one left in manchester toys r us yesterday. imagine it will be gone now.
definitely call argos, they will get in lots of stock


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

just got an email delivery next thursday from argos


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yippeee

waiting for a colleague to turn up in Reading this morning, GAME store opens, I walk past at 9am, 
"got any 360s?", 
"Yes!"
"Is it a premium"
"Yes"
"Heres my credit card, I'm having it"

Thats the weekend gone now !

So time cancel my order with Play

Dave


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

as posted else where - mine is being delivered from GAME today - been sad enough to track it via the web from work!

GAME seems to have stock in at the moment 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

